# 2008 5.2 Chain replacement?



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

What chain did my bike come with? I thought it was an Ultegra (CN-6600) chain, but the sites are saying you need some special tool to remove it. However I have removed my chain twice now without a tool because it has one of those master link deals...

So this makes me confused.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The Ultegra chain will be fine. 

You don't need a chain tool to remove, but those KMC missing links are a ***** to remove by hand. Park makes a special tool ( http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1 ) to squeeze the rollers to make it easier to remove. But you can also use a length of wire and twist it around the adjacent rollers to pull the links together, or a pair of needle nose pliers with the little notches filed at the ends to hold the rollers. 
Sometime in late 08 Trek sourced the link to another design and it is much easier to remove by hand. Not sure which though.

You will need a chain tool (Park CT-3, 4 or 5 will all work) to install the new chain: It has to be cut to length (using the same number of links as your current chain.) Also read the SI that come with the chain so you know which link to cut.

Two side notes: 
1) While the removable links can be reused, if you are replacing the chain you should also be looking to replace the link too with a new one; and 
2) You should get two chains instead of one, and rotate the chains every 1000 miles or so. The teeth of your cassettes and chain rings will wear more evenly. 

zac


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

chain tools are inexpensive and small... (you're going to need one eventually foe-show)
pick one up at any lbs, i have an ultegra chain i just put on my 5200 and 
needed a tool to install.... haven't checked my madone but 
pretty sure it has ulteg. chain as well.... (master link versions of chain may be avial.)

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=25


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I have the CT-5 already because I had to remove a non-masterlink from another bike.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Update - I went with the new Dura-Ace chain; the one with the hollow pins and shaped links and the new master-link deal.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Dura-Ace? Cool...how much for that little piece of technology?:thumbsup:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for upgrading to DA....going on my 4th chain here in the next couple hundred miles and the DA chains seem to last a bit longer than the ultegra. Note: no real "scientific" data or proof


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> Dura-Ace? Cool...how much for that little piece of technology?:thumbsup:


$60 for the DA versus $40 for the Ultegra.

I am a couple rides in with the DA and I must say that the shifting is really nice. Perhaps he retuned the rear though.

I also give it bonus points for having hollow pins and not snapping under my immense power lol.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dura Ace 7800 (or is it 7801?) for me. About $30. Have always been using that one.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Dura Ace 7800 (or is it 7801?) for me. About $30. Have always been using that one.


I got the 7900 - http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1066591_-1_29501_20000_29503


----------

